# Job Info in/around Seattle, WA



## happisony (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi,

I've been working as an EMT-B in Michigan for a little more than 2 yrs at a private company and are planning on moving to Seattle toward the end of the year.

I have a few questions that Google was not able to solve for me.

How would I go about getting a job at my currently licensing level, provided that I am able to transfer my license, with a private/public service??

What do ER Tech jobs generally require??

My currently job consist of 90% inter-facility transfer/discharge/dialysis with about 9% "non-emergency" emergencies and 1% "true" emergencies.

Any comment/advise would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 26, 2011)

To be certified in Washington you must be affiliated. That is, employed by, or volunteering with, an EMS agency. Once you are affiliated it may take upwards of 8 weeks before your cert is granted. 

There is a huge glut of EMT basics in the Seattle area, so it will be difficult to find a job. Your choices for ambulance jobs are with AMR, TriMed or Rural Metro. Apply at all. 

You can volunteer with some fire departments or with search and rescue to get affiliated. 

ER tech jobs usually require a year of field experience. Again, apply everywhere. 

You may want to use the search function. The question of Seattle area jobs has been answered several times. 

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------



## happisony (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you for your advice. I'm already considering going the search/rescue affiliation route for my certification and since I'll be moving in with family, I can take a little time in my job hunt as long as there are still jobs out there.  I've read some of the thread regarding jobs in Seattle and it seems like how it was for me job hunting in Michigan.  I definitely will be applying to all the private services and any ER Tech job openings in the area.  What I'm wondering/debating is if I should get certified as a NA before or after moving and if that would help in my job hunt.  I've been working the road for more than 2 yrs and would like some change in scenery, i.e. ER Tech.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 29, 2011)

happisony said:


> TWhat I'm wondering/debating is if I should get certified as a NA before or after moving and if that would help in my job hunt.  I've been working the road for more than 2 yrs and would like some change in scenery, i.e. ER Tech.



Can't hurt. You'll find all of the info at the DOH page. Good luck with your search.


----------



## TierOneOperator (Jan 29, 2011)

Good luck dude, I have been applying for a month and basically nobody is hiring. I'm already regretting taking this EMT class because the instructor basically lied to us about job availability. She should have mentioned "p.s. after you take this class enjoy having no job." Then again, the entire class was basically a massive money grab as far as I am concerned, but that is an entirely different subject.

AMR is NOT hiring in any foreseeable future, Tri-med is hiring like 1 position, and others like Rural are not hiring at all. The very few ER tech jobs that show up occasionally are internally filled within days. If anyone in Seattle is reading this and wondering if they should go EMT route I highly suggest you look at another career unless you enjoy being unemployed.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2011)

You must have taken a class at North seattle CC. :wacko:


----------



## TierOneOperator (Jan 30, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> You must have taken a class at North seattle CC. :wacko:



I did, how did you know?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jan 30, 2011)

TierOneOperator said:


> I did, how did you know?



This: 





> Then again, the entire class was basically a massive money grab as far as I am concerned


----------



## TierOneOperator (Jan 30, 2011)

n7lxi said:


> This:



Yea, it's almost sickening how they force us to buy a CPR book that never even gets opened during the class. They also force you to buy name tags and a shirt that you throw away after 1 use.


----------



## yowzer (Feb 1, 2011)

happisony said:


> Thank you for your advice. I'm already considering going the search/rescue affiliation route for my certification...



You'll have to wait until next fall to start King County ESAR (The primary SAR unit in the county) training, might be able to get into one of the other SAR groups faster depending on your skill set. See http://www.kcsara.org for information on them. Either way, you have to be an active member for at least 6 months before you'll be able to get affiliated as an EMT.

The few fire departments around that still have volunteer programs generally require you to live in their district... or face an hours-long drive from Seattle. Deadlines for 2011 applications are past in the departments I know about.

If you're interested in ER tech jobs, then yes, get a Nursing Assistant (Registered works, Certified is better) card. IIRC, you can't even get hired as an ER tech without at least a NAR any more.


----------



## RMPNW (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm not sure where you got your information from but I know for a fact that Rural/Metro is hiring approximately 10 employees in the next month. The new hire written test is next week followed by a practical and interview panel. There are jobs available its just a matter of following up with a phone call EVERY WEEK once you submit an application until you get scheduled for the testing process.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Feb 17, 2011)

Ahhh... but are they hiring medics?


----------



## RMPNW (Feb 17, 2011)

Hmmmm. That my friend is a good question. I know there are several EMT openings in Pierce county not sure about medics but I will try to find out for you.


----------



## RMPNW (Feb 19, 2011)

We are currently hiring medics.


----------



## SeaEmt (Feb 21, 2011)

What is the hiring process like?


----------



## RMPNW (Feb 22, 2011)

Written test (EMT basic knowledge), practical skills evaluation (WA state appendix H), Interview panel. Successful candidates will be scheduled for a physical ability test and drug screen.


----------



## SeaEmt (Feb 22, 2011)

Does that all happen in one day?
(written, practical, interview) ? 

Thanks


----------



## RMPNW (Feb 22, 2011)

It depends on the number of applicants testing. Usually there are enough people testing that the written test happens and we take the top however many scores and practical is scheduled for the following week. In the past we have done the practical and interview on the same day.


----------

